# New Bow Rack Build Along



## longbowdave1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a few years back when I heard someone mention they built a bow rack using a Bedroom Mirror they bought at a resale shop, finally built one for myself with my own little twist. I thought that I would share my build with you.



 The project started with a trip to two local"Goodwill Type" stores. Store number one was where I found a mirror that was a little too small and not to my liking, at store number two I struck pay dirt! A fine oak framed mirror, 27" wide by 42" high, and it great shape, for $12.50.( found no old bear bows at either store)

Here is the naked mirror!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I decided to dress up the project by added some lettering and artwork on the mirror. I printed out wording and designed some artwork on the computer and printed it out.
 Next I cleaned the mirror real well with window cleaner and covered the glass with self-stick plastic shelf liner like used for your cabinets, this will create the stencil material.
 Then I covered the back of the lettering and artwork with gluestick glue, and centered it on the mirrror on the desired location. With a steady hand, I cut out the patterns and a border, using a sharp razor knife, and the stencil was complete!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 3, 2012)

After masking off the frame of the mirror with paper, I sprayed the mirror with 3 coats of Rustoleum "Frosted glass" Paint and let it dry for 24 hours. This gave the mirror the appearance of etched glass, with very little effort and your designs are limitless, arrrowheads, cane arrows, Club names, your favorite picture, etc!  Starting to look pretty good now.

 That's my little tribute to shooting the buck off the ground this November!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I picked up a dozen wood pegs for holding six bows( need two more pegs cause I could get a seventh bow on the mirror). I got the pegs on the big auction site for .75 each, they were $2 each locally. They are Birch, 3 1/2" Shaker pegs with a #10 sheet metal screw. I stained the pegs to match, with some Minwax stain, and while they where drying I layed out the holes and drillled 1/8" pilot holes for each peg. After they were dry, I put some a dab of wax on the screw threads and they spun in by hand, no problemo!.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here she is, all finished up! I threw some bows on there to see how she looks! A quick and easy project with some nice results.

 pre-tested Mirror          12.50
frosted mirror paint          4.99
 12 shaker pegs                 9.00
 shelf liner                           5.00

total project cost              $31.49


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang Dave.....That's really sharp looking.....


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool looking bow rack and at a price even I can afford!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 3, 2012)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## gurn (Jan 3, 2012)

Dave you sure are creative. Very nice.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 3, 2012)

Man... That is sweet!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, glad you like it.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Thanks for the build-along*

WOW!!!!!   I think I may have a project in my future, thank you for posting this.  I will give my wife your name so she will know who to blame.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Your wife will be thanking you cause you got your bows organized! 




Note: The rows of pegs are 6" apart, plenty of room for longbows and recurves


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, that looks GREAT Dave!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 4, 2012)

I like it...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 4, 2012)

With all the events coming up for GA. archery clubs, you could make some nice plaques with a small framed mirror and stenciled pictures of club names and logos, arrowheads, arrows, etc to give away for awards and raffles. I think the mirrors would go over big with the members.


----------



## LongBow01 (Jan 4, 2012)

awsome!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 4, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 4, 2012)

mIkE


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 4, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 4, 2012)

that is really cool


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 5, 2012)

Why must you continue to add to my project list?!?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jan 5, 2012)

How durable do you think that spray on frosting is? I had a very similar idea in mind that now seems to be nothing short of plagerisim (sp)
Very nice and I hope mine turns out half as good


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry Dave, I had to build it cause I was running out of room to store bows!

 Chris the spray is made for glass and as long as you clean with mild soap and water or window cleaner as recommended, it should hold up well. There is also glass etching creme you can use instead, which is more permanent, but it seemed like more work than needed for this project. The third option is to spray the mirror with a sandblaster after masking it off for a true glass etching.

 Post up your project when you get it done! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## onemoretime (Jan 5, 2012)

very nice


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet!  I may have to try that.


----------



## broadhead (Jan 5, 2012)

Very nice looking and pretty simple to do which is great for me! Thanks for posting!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Cold, wind, and snow kept me indoors this weekend so I was working on a little project indoors. I made a small mirror with a sketch of the Ol' Fred Bear daggin' his buck back to the cabin with the antlers locked in his bow. I'll hang it near the bow rack in the bow building area.


 P.S.  
It's hard to take a good picture of a mirror!


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 22, 2012)

So can I place my order for mine now? 
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2012)

None for sale El, but I might make one for a give-away in the future???


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool! Look forward to it!
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 23, 2012)

Dave, that really does look fine. Very professional looking. And you are right, gives one idea for plaques for our winners at shoots!!!!! Course, I'll bet someone now wants to take their wife's dresser and do that to the mirror.......bet I could do that!!!!! good place for my favorite bow. Not alot of trouble putting my make-up on thru the bow and string!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

